# Questions about competing and where to train JJJ or MMA



## Razureu (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all. I have some questions regarding Jujitsu, I live in Westminster, MD. Mostly around here from what I observe is mostly Kempo. There is a Dojo I visted in Fredrick (about 35 mins away) that teaches Traditional JJJ
*
http://www.bushikai.com/

*What I would like to be informed about is wether JJJ is used in competitions, and weather *that *school (or any JJJ) can train me to the best of my ability to be in such events. I would like to go as far as I can in mastering Jujitsu and take up some other arts. Thank you


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 29, 2009)

It never hurts to drop by and take a class and ask around. Looking at the instructors' credentials in Judo, I'm inclined to say that their students may compete in grappling tournaments, but the overall gym atmosphere might not necessarily be focused on the sportive aspect.

Many gyms I've visited have that perspective: focusing on the overall art, getting into self-defense, but competing as well (and training to win when they do decide to compete).

Good luck!


----------



## Razureu (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you. I did visit. From my understanding so far their teachings are focused on the Budu (?) side and make a point to make clear of that. 

Thanks yeah I see he is a 6th Dan which is pretty impressive. When I visted I asked him alot of questions and he gave me alot of insight to what martial art really is. I learned alot. 

What kind of questions should I ask; because of wanting to go to competitions and the such? As far as sparring goes is there somthing I should be looking for? I don't mind getting hit to better my training

Also there is a MMA gym here near me that's not so far (which isint really a issue) but doesn't really teach Ju jitsu more of kempo.
http://www.cckenpo.com/adults/mmabjjthe-damage-co/
 Thanks again!


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm, if you want to compete, make that clear to the instructor. Let he/she know why you want to compete, and if they're more focused on maintaining a traditional gym, then go to a more sportive gym, like the MMA gym you posted. I'm certain their people compete.

After a while, and after exposure to multiple arts, you'll start seeing similarities in training concepts and technique, regardless of the MA. It's just a different label on a delivery system (i.e. the Martial Art).

More importantly, once you've found out that your competitive needs have been met, choose the school that you feel more comfortable in. I've been in a school where I was reluctant to ask the teacher questions, since no one else did. You should be comfortable in asking a few questions once the lesson is over.

Additionally, your training partners should seem to be on the lookout for your development as well as their own. That means they're not there to beat each other up and willing to damage their training partner. One of your greatest tools is a good training partner. Having a gym full of them is an amazing thing for your MA development, regardless of the MA you take.


----------

